# Joey 2/27/21



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

O


Me and Lisa were able to get back on the water today. Haven’t fished in 4 weeks due to weather and rigging on the new boat. Fog was nasty. Looked like a Scooby Doo episode most of the day. Caught bait pretty easy. Put some good fish in the boat. 2 at 10lbs each, a 13, 31, 37, and a 46 was the big fish of the day. Weather wasn’t good but still nice to be back on the water. Caught all fish dragging baits.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

It was nice of you to take your daughter fishing.
😛


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad to see you and Lisa out there enjoying that nice boat, looks like a huge deck to fish on!!!! Good looking fresh water cobia's.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome Joey! Fished below millis ferry dam today all the way down to hwy 10. Fished 9 hrs not a bite!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

4hooks said:


> Awesome Joey! Fished below millis ferry dam today all the way down to hwy 10. Fished 9 hrs not a bite!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Whats up with that? Just a not biting?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Top notch there Joey ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang, can't hide money! Lisa dresses a whole lot better and might have the short end of the stick! Don't know though, she sees somethin. Nice catch guys and boats looking good Joey!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Once again, you need to start a charter boat called bbc1974! Big bad arse catfish charters! Average weight 19.74 pds


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

joey and pompano are the pd for pd champs in the fishing world this year! And espo has a world champ! We got some ballers here in da pff!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Whats up with that? Just a not biting?


Not sure man fished hard. Stacy Gatson was down there fishing also. He caught one blue in the 20s right before he left. We drifted and anchor fished couldn't put anything together. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice cats, Joey! That last one is a beast! It's because you had your good luck charm. My wife is my good luck charm, too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice cats, Joey! That last one is a beast! It's because you had your good luck charm. My wife is my good luck charm, too.


It makes a mans life so much easier when his wife loves to fish like he does. I couldn't have it any other way.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> It makes a mans life so much easier when his wife loves to fish like he does. I couldn't have it any other way.


This is a 150 percent fact!! Damn good catch bud!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You had me at the 3rd pic!!!! hahaha Nomination coming right up!

That is a monster shad, you use him cut up or whole???

Damn fine haul and way ta get em again brother!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> You had me at the 3rd pic!!!! hahaha Nomination coming right up!
> 
> That is a monster shad, you use him cut up or whole???
> 
> Damn fine haul and way ta get em again brother!


I get three baits out of a shad that size. I cut a head piece a mid section and a tail piece. On the tail piece I cut off the actual tail by butterflying it and the spine out. Gets more scent out that way.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great post Joey..!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Great post Joey..!!


Thanks Keith


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We used to fish for those little black catfish in blackwater Creeks that we called pollywogs. In one day, you caught more weight in catfish than we would in a year...lol.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> We used to fish for those little black catfish in blackwater Creeks that we called pollywogs. In one day, you caught more weight in catfish than we would in a year...lol.


Those little catfish you are talking about are some of the best flathead bait you will ever find. They can’t say no to one.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Those little catfish you are talking about are some of the best flathead bait you will ever find. They can’t say no to one.


That flathead would had to fight dad over those pollywogs. Those were his favorite catfish.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report! That fog was nuts this past week/weekend.


----------

